# Moving large Euros to Dollars, minimizing commission



## stephenjacksoneircomnet (30 May 2003)

Hi all - 

Lucky enough to be selling a house in Ireland at present and buying in the US, so the exchange rate should work for me.  Any suggestions on how to move the money (pretty large lump sum, thanks be to God) to the US paying the minimum in commission?  Initially the money will be in an AIB account and would end up in an account in New Jersey, but I wondered if there were services that offer better than the kind of commission (1.5%, I think) and rates (how does the AIB rate relate to the market rate?) that AIB offers.

Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## rainyday (30 May 2003)

Don't send a bank draft by post (even registered post or courier) unless it's insured for the full value of the draft.


----------



## Csider (30 May 2003)

*No Commission*

Move the money by credit transfer and make sure that you get same day value on it.  Talk to the bank about commission. If large sum they may do a deal with you.


----------



## monquest (30 May 2003)

*credit transfer*

csider, do you know if a credit transfer is the same as an electronic funds tansfer and how much do you need to transfer to get a "same day rate"?


----------

